
What happens when we hit sperm count zero? - tacomonstrous
https://www.gq.com/story/sperm-count-zero/
======
zunzun
When cells from women can be made into viable spermatozoa cells, men will be
reproductively superfluous as two women can then have each other's babies -
and at a cellular level this is still sexual reproduction just as it is today.

